# Fat Gary's Rub



## fat gary (Aug 22, 2011)

Started my foray into smoking this past weekend and I made a general all purpose rub...it was good but I am open to suggestions

1/4 cup paprika

1/2 cup brown sugar

2 tbs granulated garlic

2 tbs granulated onion

2 tbs chili powder

1 tbs kosher salt

1 tbs black pepper

1 tbs cumin

1 tbs coriander

1 tsp dry mustard


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 22, 2011)

It sounds like a great rub!

Personally we like a little heat so would probably add some hot pepper flakes and cayenne pepper.

You may want to substitute turbinado sugar for the brown sugar as well.

There are tons of rub recipes on here, just do a search & see what other guys are using.

You may see a spice that you think would enhance the flavor for YOUR taste.


----------



## windshield king (Aug 22, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> It sounds like a great rub!
> 
> Personally we like a little heat so would probably add some hot pepper flakes and cayenne pepper.
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## meateater (Aug 22, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> It sounds like a great rub!
> 
> Personally we like a little heat so would probably add some hot pepper flakes and cayenne pepper.
> 
> ...


X3


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 23, 2011)

You Texas Boys sure like your CUMINO!  Sounds good but needs Heat. A teaspoon of Mex Oregano ground or rubbed well, will go good here. Once you have Sweet, Salt and Hot, I would add a little Bitter...1 to 3 teaspoons of Cocoa. You can add Sour, vinegar, in your Sauce. Hit as many taste sensors as possible...JJ


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 23, 2011)

I agree on changing the sugar to tubinado and I would also change the chili pepper to Chipotle powder it will add a great depth of flavor and retain the heat of the chili powder. Jimmy's Oregano would be a great add too


----------



## fat gary (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone been out of the country for a few weeks so I will try this today on the next go round.


----------

